# Sierra Nevada RC-Fallon NV



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open call backs to the 2nd series 27 dogs

1,3,8,9,14,16,19,20,26,30,35,38,39,42,46,47,49,52,55,56,57,61,63,64,66, & 67

Amateur Call backs to the 3rd series 25 dogs

2,4,5,8,9,10,11,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,25,28,32,33,34,35,36,38,41 & 42

DERBY RESULTS

1st #2 Suncrest Quinoa O-Linda & Arnie Erwin H-Arnie
2nd # 11 Mt. Lassens Trooper O/H Richard Ellis
3rd # 4 Watermarks The Black Pearl O-Howard Kuning H-LuAnn Pleasant
4th # 7 Topbrass Jump Start Firemark O-H Melanie Foster 
RJ #3 Dyna Super Glide O-Missy Bell & Steve Kompf H-Steve

Jam #1 Little Saint Nikki O-Bruce Davis H-LuAnn Pleasant

Qual will start in the morning.

Weather is cool to cold. Winds were light most of the day with intermittent rain sprinkles. Forecast is for more of the same.

Have a Great Evening and we'll see what happens tomorrow!

Tammy


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Keno and Arnie. Good work Melanie  and her fluffy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Arinie and Linda. Melanie and Jump congratulations on the 4th. Marie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I hearby volunteer to judge any and all Nevada field trials. I love this state.

This morning at 6:30am I stopped and bought a bottle of Crown and a camo rainjacket for Staci at the Fallon Gun & Liquor store. I'm so not kidding. They had high end Berettas next to the Boones Farm.

SM


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats Melanie

Paula


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I hearby volunteer to judge any and all Nevada field trials. I love this state.
> 
> This morning at 6:30am I stopped and bought a bottle of Crown and a camo rainjacket for Staci at the Fallon Gun & Liquor store. I'm so not kidding. They had high end Berettas next to the Boones Farm.
> 
> SM


This is because no body would go there if they didn't make it real easy to get whatever you wanted while there...

Good luck to the dogs and handlers


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Qual callbacks to the 2nd series. All dogs made it to the 2nd


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I hearby volunteer to judge any and all Nevada field trials. I love this state.
> 
> This morning at 6:30am I stopped and bought a bottle of Crown and a camo rainjacket for Staci at the Fallon Gun & Liquor store. I'm so not kidding. They had high end Berettas next to the Boones Farm.
> 
> SM


It is a cool place to live in that regard. The West is still alive.

Congrats to Arnie and Melanie.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Qual callbacks to the 3rd:

2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,11,12,13,14,15,16,17


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Qual callbacks to the 4th:

3,5,6,7,8,9,11,12,13,15,16,17


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

14 to the 4th series of the open.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

It's like Garrison Keillor says.... "If it ain't at you local store you don't need it".

Evidently Nevada has it's priorities straight. 

Angie


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

QUAL RESULTS

1. Kimber VIII O/H Jerry Patopea
2. Sierra Valley Thunder O: William & Kathy Valladon H: Bill Valladon
3. Q-P's Wiretap O/H Karen Young
4. Jaco's Red Desert Cider O/H Gale Mettenbrink

JAM's: Northwinds Takin Ya By Surprise 
Tombstone Gambler
Sweet Home Cookin

Congratulations to all. And Gale, Way to go. You said it couldn't be done. First Qual Gale has ever handled in. In fact, first FT event of any kind. 

Arleen


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open Callbacks are #'s
3,8,14,19,30,38,39,49,52,56,57,61,63,64.


AMATEUR RESULTS

1ST# 8 Flyway's Ruby B Gonia O-Helen & Don Graves H-Don
2ND #5 FC Porjay's Cracker Jack Surpriz O-Meg & Bob Beck H-Fred Warf (Way to go Fred!!!!)
3RD # 9 'Lot Like Willy O-Robin & Glenn Gulvin H-Robin
4TH #36 Highstar Midnight Dream O-Peggy Levikow H-Tammy Zahornacky (This dog is a blf-and that isn't a Big Lucky Fluffy!!!)
RJ #42 Mia's Hambone - O/H Richard Underwood

Jam's # 2,4,10,11,19

This week-end presented an opportunity for me to see exactly what it's like behind one of those "black" machines!!! I hung up my "red dog" coat for a black one and what a ride I had!! "Raven" did a great job and thanks to her for letting me stand by her side. It was a wonderful experience. But........I'm NOT buying a black puppy just yet. I'm still a "Golden Girl" through and through!! (Even if I did get evicted from the "fluffy club" for the week-end!!)

Thanks for posting the Qual information Arleen! We left Fallon at the end of the day and are just now getting home!!! But it was a great ride home!

Thanks to all who helped at the trial what a huge success!! And most of all ........

*WAY TO GO RUBY!!!! CONGRATULATION DON & HELEN!!!*

*Good Luck to everyone tomorrow!!!*

Tammy


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

way to go Arnie and Linda Erwin on winning the derby


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Woohooo! 2nd place in the qual is my dad, yup, that's him!

Yip! Yip!

Thanks for posting the results! I'm back east and he hasn't called yet...too early there...he's probably asleep with that silly grin from ear to ear still plastered on his face!

I'll act surprised tho....heehee!

Tammy, wearing a black coat in Nevada? I'm shocked!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOO HOO Fred and Lulu. Way to go, Tammy! And how many field trials have you run, Tammy? FANTASTIC!!!!
Suzanne B


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Suzanne,

That was my second Amateur. I have run a few qual's and a few open's when Fred is judging. It was a wonderful experience! But ..... I've been taking a beating about running a black dog instead of a fluffy dog. I told everyone not to worry. We have a 7 month old golden girl just itchin' to start running! That should get me reinstated to the club .... don't you think??

Tammy


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Tammy,

Congrats on your 4th place in the AM. Way to go. I think you are still in "the club". Just merely took a brief hiatus! 

Arleen


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Tammy Z said:


> Suzanne,
> 
> That was my second Amateur. I have run a few qual's and a few open's when Fred is judging. It was a wonderful experience! But ..... I've been taking a beating about running a black dog instead of a fluffy dog. I told everyone not to worry. We have a 7 month old golden girl just itchin' to start running! That should get me reinstated to the club .... don't you think??
> 
> Tammy


You fluffy owners will realize it takes a black dog!!!! Some of the best fluffy owners in the country have those black dogs;-)


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations Tammy! Just tell the fluffy owners you were doing undercover work.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

OPEN RESULTS

1st #64 FC Merlyn IV O-Jane & Jerry Patopea H-Jane
2nd # 30 Strings Dear Abbea O-Cheryl & Larry Mike Smith H-Jerry Patopea
3rd # 19 FC World Famous Magical Mischief O-Gretchen & Joe Augustyn H-Bill Sargenti
4th #61 Highstar Midnight Dream O-Peggy Levikow H-Bill Sargenti 

I don't have any information on the RJ or Jam's. I'm trying to find someone with complete results.

OK- I just have to brag about my "adopted" black dog. I guess a little bit of fluffy influence helped her with her "OKI" double header????!!!! Way to go "Raven"!!!!!

Tammy


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Tammy, methinks if you give all the fluffies on the forum new bandanas to wear, all will be forgiven and you'll be reinstated. 
Nana B


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

way to go Arnie and Linda Erwin on winning the derby and to Jerry and Jane for taking 1st and 2nd in the Open!!!! Katie


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulation to Billy & Raven. I am sure Peggy is delighted. Tammy Congratulation on a job well done with Raven. Some Golden people still talk to me even though until a year ago I had only black dogs for 7 years. Hopefully once Casey starts running I will be welcomed back. With the cost of gas I am not sure I can afford bandanas for all the goldens. Be careful as black dogs are addictive! Marie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Great club, great grounds, great mechanics, great co-judge, great people.... one of my more fun judging assignments. Congrats to the lovely Jane P, she certainly earned it!

SM


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Tammy Z said:


> OPEN RESULTS
> 
> 1st #64 FC Merlyn IV O-Jane & Jerry Patopea H-Jane


12 beautiful 5-1/2 week old black pups in Oklahoma say congrats to Jane and their Daddy FC Merlyn


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations Jane and Jerry for 1st and 2nd in the Open. I believe they got a JAM with Pirate as well but I don't know any other information. Way to go Utopia Kennels. It was indeed a good weekend for you guys.
Oops, that should be an RJ for Pirate

Arleen & Gregg


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Troopers Mom said:


> Congratulations Jane and Jerry for 1st and 2nd in the Open. I believe they got a JAM with Pirate as well but I don't know any other information. Way to go Utopia Kennels. It was indeed a good weekend for you guys.
> 
> Arleen & Gregg


Thats no kidding. Go Utopia!!! I will be making another trip up north to check on my girl after Jerry gets back from the National Am and with results like they have got on this years Spring run I can't wait for fall when I have mine riding the truck. Arleen were you able to open the videos I sent you??? Let me know, if not I'll try again.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Tim,

Darn. I'm sorry. I have been so busy I forgot to tell you. They were great. Not sure who that long skinny red dog was though entering the water. Doesn't look like the Ryder we sent up there.  Thanks again. When you go up there, you will see we just sent another one up there. Are we crazy or what? 

Arleen


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Troopers Mom said:


> Tim,
> 
> Darn. I'm sorry. I have been so busy I forgot to tell you. They were great. Not sure who that long skinny red dog was though entering the water. Doesn't look like the Ryder we sent up there.  Thanks again. When you go up there, you will see we just sent another one up there. Are we crazy or what?
> 
> Arleen


We will just refer to the Hornby Wing of the kennel. Another golden or lab? Next time I will get the running order on training day to make sure I keep the names straight.


----------

